# permesso di soggiorno,residency & divorce.



## liseb

yeah, i know this is awful, and i have not even introduced myself first. I am married 3 years to a usually terrific, tempermental guy. But he has crossed a line and since we have been having troubles, and have impossible living situation, i realize that the only thingI can do is leave. 

If this becomes a legal issue, i want to check out a few things

1. I am waiting for my carte di sogiorno from Palermo. they said a month, about 3 weeks ago. I have the temporary. I am eligible to apply for citizenship and plan to do this as soon as possible. 

so, do i have to wait for the carte before I apply for citizenship?

2. if i leave for absolutely legal reasons; abuse, alienation of affection, excessive interference from a mother in law, do i lose my right to stay here? 

what are the right steps for me to take in order to not have to lose the life I have started to create here? He, of course is convinced that if i leave all he has to do is go to the police and declare that i am not in his home anymore and i will lose everything, is this right?

also, if i need to take a break and get away, do i violate the conditions of my permesso di soggiorno? 

thanks, i am in a very, very tough situation and I need to move fast but dont want to screw myself in the long run. 

thanks.!


----------



## cesarini

*RE:*



liseb said:


> yeah, i know this is awful, and i have not even introduced myself first. I am married 3 years to a usually terrific, tempermental guy. But he has crossed a line and since we have been having troubles, and have impossible living situation, i realize that the only thingI can do is leave.
> 
> If this becomes a legal issue, i want to check out a few things
> 
> 1. I am waiting for my carte di sogiorno from Palermo. they said a month, about 3 weeks ago. I have the temporary. I am eligible to apply for citizenship and plan to do this as soon as possible.
> 
> so, do i have to wait for the carte before I apply for citizenship?
> 
> 2. if i leave for absolutely legal reasons; abuse, alienation of affection, excessive interference from a mother in law, do i lose my right to stay here?
> 
> what are the right steps for me to take in order to not have to lose the life I have started to create here? He, of course is convinced that if i leave all he has to do is go to the police and declare that i am not in his home anymore and i will lose everything, is this right?
> 
> also, if i need to take a break and get away, do i violate the conditions of my permesso di soggiorno?
> 
> thanks, i am in a very, very tough situation and I need to move fast but dont want to screw myself in the long run.
> 
> thanks.!


First of all you will sorry for my english. 
I wish to know if your husband is italian and where are you married, in Italy or elsewhere.


----------



## cesarini

*Re:re:*



cesarini said:


> First of all you will sorry for my english.
> I wish to know if your husband is italian and where are you married, in Italy or elsewhere.


Ciao,
Did you call me two days ago? I found a telephone number from Palermo.


----------

